# Anchor light



## flandria (Jul 31, 2012)

We sail on Georgian Bay. Like most of us, we also try to manage our battery power. Many sailors around here now use solar lights in lieu of the mast anchor light, ourselves included. I am now looking for a solar light that actually has some power and can be seen from some reasonable distance (suffice to say that, in areas where I do expect night-time traffic, the anchor light goes on in any event). 

Any suggestions?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I saw a sailboat anchored in Fairlee Creek, a small, Chesapeake Bay tributary, that had eight, solar LED lawn lights around the rails. It was about a 40 footer and looked like it was it was lit up like a Christmas tree. Everyone from one end of the creek to the other could easily see the boat.

I don't know if the lights had sufficient battery power to remain lit all night long, mainly because I didn't roll out of the bunk until about 9 a.m..

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

A proper marine led masthead light will use a fraction of an amp. It won't be cheap but you'll never have to think about it again. An entire night will use an Ah or two.

Example:
Sea-Dog LED Masthead Light


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

hello Gary, I use them too, the most powerful ones I have found were at lowe"s in yes they do stay lit all night. Remember you get what you pay for, it might be better not to buy the cheapest one you can find...Captg


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Solar garden lights are not really legal anchor lights.

You might try a portable anchor light like the Guest, which you can suspend from a halyard with a line attached to the bottom bail.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

asdf38 said:


> A proper marine led masthead light will use a fraction of an amp. It won't be cheap but you'll never have to think about it again. An entire night will use an Ah or two.
> 
> Example:
> Sea-Dog LED Masthead Light


Agreed, please use a real anchor light... In my observation, the solar lights I've seen many cruisers using are a pathetic excuse for an anchor light...

I highly recommend one of these variants from Bebi... Awesome product, lifetime guarantee, absolutely wonderful people to deal with...

LED Anchor Light-Waterproof & Rugged for Marine RV and Offgrid Use

Their website isn't the easiest to navigate, but it's worth poking around... Their combination bright white anchor/warm white cockpit light is a great solution to a deck level anchor light...


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

This is the one we use. It has always been the brightest in any anchorage that we have been in. And, it has a sensor so it turns off at dawn and on at dusk. And, at $35.50 plus shipping, it was easy on the pocket book!

I have no affiliation with the company but am a very satisfied customer.

We installed two spreader lights May of 2011 and we think they are terrific. Again - very low battery draw.

I have pictures of them on our boat if anyone needs them.

Rik


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> I saw a sailboat anchored in Fairlee Creek, a small, Chesapeake Bay tributary, that had eight, solar LED lawn lights around the rails. It was about a 40 footer and looked like it was it was lit up like a Christmas tree. Everyone from one end of the creek to the other could easily see the boat....


That wouldn't satisfy either the COLREGS or the Inland Rules.



travlineasy said:


> ...I don't know if the lights had sufficient battery power to remain lit all night long, mainly because I didn't roll out of the bunk until about 9 a.m..


I doubt they would be very bright by the wee hours of the night/morning. I have used several flavors of these little lawn lights at home, and none of them are very bright, if they're on at all, by 2 or 3 am.

I use an LED lantern, hanging in about the middle of the fore triangle. The one I use has four NiNH D-cells that last at least 20 hours. Having the anchor light in the fore triangle is a bit better, IMHO, than at the masthead in that it's far easier for the skipper of a boat tooling around or near an anchorage to spot it than it would be were it ~40 feet above the water. At 18 or 20 feet above the water the lantern is visible from much further away than the theoretical visibility of the lantern. The anchor light can have a small part of its arc obscured by the mast, and doesn't have to be at the tippy-top of the mast:



> Annex 1; section 9: All-round lights shall be so located as not to be obscured by masts, topmasts or structures within angular sectors of more than 6 degrees, except anchor lights prescribed in Rule 30, which need not be placed at an impracticable height above the hull.


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

SlowButSteady said:


> use an LED lantern, hanging in about the middle of the fore triangle. The one I use has four NiNH D-cells that last at least 20 hours. Having the anchor light in the fore triangle is a bit better, IMHO, than at the masthead in that it's far easier for the skipper of a boat tooling around or near an anchorage to spot it than it would be were it ~40 feet above the water.


I agree that low lights are a good idea. I do have a mast head Inland Rules/COLREGS legal anchor light. But I have noticed when coming back in the middle of the night that as you point out - one is looking where one is going, not 60 feet in the air for an anchor light. So I also have some very low current draw quite bright LED's (wired to the house bank, not solar) that are about the same height as the top of the rail. They are quite distinctive and help me find my own boat too!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

jackdale said:


> *Solar garden lights are not really legal anchor lights. *
> 
> You might try a portable anchor light like the Guest, which you can suspend from a halyard with a line attached to the bottom bail.


Really? Why? If your solar garden light is an all around-white light where it can be seen, then you're in compliance by my reading of rule 30 (b). Are you meaning to say that they're not Coast Guard Approved? Is there a federal or state law that I should be aware of that requires Coast Guard Approved anchor lights to be used?

MedSailor

From THE RULES:
_Rule 30 - Anchored Vessels and Vessels Aground

(a) A vessel at anchor shall exhibit where it can best be seen:

(i) in the fore part, an all-round white light or one ball;
(ii) at or near the stern and at a lower level than the light prescribed in subparagraph (i), an all-round white light.

(b) A vessel of less than 50 meters in length may exhibit an all-round white light where it can best be seen instead of the lights prescribed in paragraph (a) of this Rule. _


----------



## IslanderGuy (Apr 26, 2008)

I think the thought against garden lights is while they are white and all around, they do not (or may not) meet the brightness / visible distance requirements, escpecially all night long...



> Rule 22 - Visibility of Lights
> 
> The lights prescribed in these Rules shall have an intensity as specified in [Section 8] of Annex I to these [Regulations | Rules] so as to be visible at the following minimum ranges:
> 
> ...


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

USCG approved means it has been tested and meets the visibility distance requirement. if it is not an approved type then you can not prove it does meet the requirement. someone hits you and the lawyers find out you will be liable


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

overbored said:


> USCG approved means it has been tested and meets the visibility distance requirement. if it is not an approved type then you can not prove it does meet the requirement. someone hits you and the lawyers find out you will be liable


Right. The bottom line is that you should have a proper marine anchor light that you're willing to use. When you start talking about using a $5 home depot light, that may or may not last an entire night, for a fairly important function you've got a problem.

In this case $40-$100 for a marine LED light solves that and it's worth it. I mean hanging battery lights are fine, but why bother? Wire in a permanent LED anchor light (the OP already has an existing one) and you're done.

EDIT: Funny story, when I bought my boat the previous owner casually mentioned that the masthead light didn't work so he climbed up the mast every time he sailed at night to mount a battery one. "Be careful" he said (at least the boat does have steps).

Needless to say one of the first things I did was debug this problem. At the time my electrical consisted of one + bolt , one - bolt and a rats nest of corded wires and inline fuses. Eventually I replaced some fuses and figured out that the masthead light was labeled "windshield wiper" on the panel. For the first season "windshield wiper" was my masthead light.

So that's one extreme. Personally, after re-vamping the entire electrical I'm thrilled to have a switch I can flip to turn on the new LED anchor light - no hanging or mast climbing required. (As a throwback I labeled the unused circuit on my electrical panel "Windsheld Wiper")


----------



## padean (Jul 5, 2001)

asdf38 said:


> A proper marine led masthead light will use a fraction of an amp. It won't be cheap but you'll never have to think about it again. An entire night will use an Ah or two.
> 
> Example:
> Sea-Dog LED Masthead Light


I agree. Don't fool around and get a good nights sleep. The cost of a good LED mast-head anchor light has come down considerably, and is worth the investment.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

padean said:


> I agree. Don't fool around and get a good nights sleep. The cost of a good LED mast-head anchor light has come down considerably, and is worth the investment.


+2, and it is actually seen from all around and doesn't get obscured from your mast. Ours is bright enough to distinguish it from the others around it.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

padean said:


> I agree. Don't fool around and get a good nights sleep. The cost of a good LED mast-head anchor light has come down considerably, and is worth the investment.


+3 - how much is your boat worth?

The fore triangle light is a good spare, if the mast mounted anchor light fails.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

IslanderGuy said:


> I think the thought against garden lights is while they are white and all around, they do not (or may not) meet the brightness / visible distance requirements, escpecially all night long...


Agreed, and thank you for the citation. Though I will post the same section for boats UNDER 50meters here as well. My boat is smaller that yours it seems. 

I would also like to add that my recommendation to the OP is to replace the bulb with a high intensity LED at the masthead and use that. LED bulbs last forever, use little electricity, and I've never found a solar light that was bright enough for me and stayed on all night. If he is concerned about USCG approval he should replace the housing and bulb. While USCG approval will go a long way towards proving that your light meets the requirement, it may not be enough in a court battle. A dirty housing, low voltage and many other reasons could make your light not visible. It could come down to witness credibility etc etc. Again though, the USCG cert would help, just don't expect it to give you a free pass from the other guy's lawyer on this point.

Rule 22 - Visibility of Lights

The lights prescribed in these Rules shall have an intensity as specified in [Section 8] of Annex I to these [Regulations | Rules] so as to be visible at the following minimum ranges:

(b) In vessels of 12 meters or more in length but less than 50 meters in length;

(i) a masthead light, 5 miles; except that where the length of the vessel is less than 20 meters, 3 miles;
(ii) a sidelight, 2 miles;
(iii) a sternlight, 2 miles;
(iv) a towing light, 2 miles;
*(v) a white, *red, green or yellow *all-round light, 2 miles*.
(vi) a special flashing light, 2 miles.

(c) In vessels of less than 12 meters in length:

(i) a masthead light, 2 miles;
(ii) a sidelight, 1 miles;
(iii) a towing light, 2 miles;
(iv) *a white* red, green or yellow *all-round light, 2 miles.*
(v) a special flashing light, 2 miles.

MedSailor


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

MedSailor said:


> While USCG approval will go a long way towards proving that your light meets the requirement, it may not be enough in a court battle.


I think OP is Canadian; at least Georgian Bay is in Canada. USCG approval is not needed.


----------



## IslanderGuy (Apr 26, 2008)

MedSailor said:


> Agreed, and thank you for the citation. Though I will post the same section for boats UNDER 50meters here as well. My boat is smaller that yours it seems.


HA! Thanks, copied the wrong section. No, my boat is not that big. Although my meters skills aren't that great being one of those wierdos that uses the senseless foot / yard / mile system, I'm quite sure I'm WAY below that!


----------



## IslanderGuy (Apr 26, 2008)

overbored said:


> USCG approved means it has been tested and meets the visibility distance requirement. if it is not an approved type then you can not prove it does meet the requirement. someone hits you and the lawyers find out you will be liable


Not that I'm advocating using none USCG approved lights (and I wouldn't) I'm just curious, is it actually required that they be USCG approved, or only that they meet the requirements, the easiest way to be sure being using USCG approved lights?

Seems to me if your lights are not USCG approved, but in the event of an issue, if you can PROVE that they meet the visibility requirements, that would hold up in court.

Of course that means the onus would be on you to prove it, and the fault would be yours if it doesn't, where as with a CG approved light, you don;t need to bother proving it as that has been done for you.

Personally, I think the little extra cash up front is worth not dealing with proving the lights meet the specs, or dealing with officials who may question it if they boat where to be inspected or something, I'm just curious what's actually legal.

Seems like a requirement for USCG approved would be tough, as boats from other countries would have lights approved by different governing bodies, etc.

Anyway, nit-picking a bit here, just curious if anyone can site a legal requirement for an "approved" light vrs. a light that meets the requirements....


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

overbored said:


> USCG approved means it has been tested and meets the visibility distance requirement. if it is not an approved type then you can not prove it does meet the requirement. someone hits you and the lawyers find out you will be liable


If you're hit by a commercial vessel or even a big powerboat running at night the lawyers may be the least of your worries.

Doesn't seem like a good place to save a dollar. Just sayin...


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The main problem I have with the LED lights atop the mast is because they are quite small and very bright, then tend to look like a star on a clear night. If the entire boat is lit up like a Christmas Tree, the decks and cabin are illuminated, then I'm fairly confident that anyone coming into a congested anchorage area late at night is gonna see this boat long before they spot a boat with a tiny, bright LED atop a 50-foot mast. 

I calls em like a sees em, 

Gary


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

IslanderGuy said:


> Not that I'm advocating using none USCG approved lights (and I wouldn't) I'm just curious, is it actually required that they be USCG approved, or only that they meet the requirements, the easiest way to be sure being using USCG approved lights?
> 
> Seems to me if your lights are not USCG approved, but in the event of an issue, if you can PROVE that they meet the visibility requirements, that would hold up in court.
> 
> ...


Nit picking it may be, but that's what lawyers get paid to do. Jackdale recently posted a judge's ruling on a containership vs sailboat collision at sea case. It is a L-O-N-G but very informative read about what goes into a case where one boat hits another and insurance companies are fighting it out for the money. BTW, this was about a USD$150,000 case, so not big by any means.

Link Here:FindACase™ | GRANHOLM v. THE VESSEL TFL EXPRESS

There are no requirements that I am aware of that any lights need to be USCG approved. There ARE laws that say American vessels in american water need a certain number of USCG approved PFDs for example but no rules about needing certification of lights.

COLREGS state the visibility requirements. But what does that mean? Visible to someone with 20/20, what about cataracts that make it hard to see at night? The USCG has created some standards whereby they feel that a light will meet the COLREGS visibility requirement if new, properly installed and operated.

If a boat hits you at anchor and his insurance company's lawyers choose to do so, they will question the fact that your light was visible. USCG approval will help but they can still question it. Maybe your housing was dirty, maybe your voltage was low etc etc.

If you have the time, read the judges ruling (or even just part of it) to get an idea how there are measures that can help or harm you in a court case but nothing is for sure until it's all argued in court.

Personally, with the advent of powerful LED nav lamps I say there is no good reason not to buy the brightest one possible! Go for 5 mile visibility lamps, they're still going to use less juice than an old anemic anchor light and when it comes down to it, preventing the collision (and the ensuing law case) is really what you want!

MedSailor


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

travlineasy said:


> The main problem I have with the LED lights atop the mast is because they are quite small and very bright, then tend to look like a star on a clear night. If the entire boat is lit up like a Christmas Tree, the decks and cabin are illuminated, then I'm fairly confident that anyone coming into a congested anchorage area late at night is gonna see this boat long before they spot a boat with a tiny, bright LED atop a 50-foot mast.
> 
> I calls em like a sees em,
> 
> Gary


That's why I have a solar light on my transom and one on my bowsprit. I ALSO run the mizzen-top anchor light, but it can get lost in the stars, or just be too high to see when maneuvering close. The solar lights help (I hope) make me visible down low and show the size of my boat from end to end. I also have some SOLAS reflective tape on the masts and the hull which is really bright if they are using a light of their own.

MedSaillor


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is a another court case; this about anchor lights.



> Collision - Breach of Collision Regulations - Offence - Due Diligence
> 
> R. v. Bridle, 2008 BCPC 52,
> 
> This case arose out of a collision at night between two pleasure craft, one of which was at anchor. At the time of the collision the anchored vessel was not displaying the all-round white light required by the Collision Regulations. The accused was the owner/operator of the anchored vessel. The accused said that he only learned the anchor light was not working the night of the collision and attempted but was not able to repair it. He left an interior bathroom light illuminated in place of an anchor light. The Court found that the accused had not used due diligence in that the accused could have returned to a dock rather than stay anchored without a proper light. The accused was convicted.


Full text - CanLII - 2008 BCPC 52 (CanLII)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

My personal preference is something mounted in the rigging somewhere or just above the deck. While our masthead anchor light is fully approved type I do take the point that other boats may not be looking up as they come into an anchorage. 

Supposedly the Guest lantern is out of production btw.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

tdw said:


> My personal preference is something mounted in the rigging somewhere or just above the deck. While our masthead anchor light is fully approved type I do take the point that other boats may not be looking up as they come into an anchorage.
> 
> Supposedly the Guest lantern is out of production btw.


Not to mention re the Guest, it's not especially bright, and you'd better bring a boxload of 6V batteries along to power the damn things on an extended cruise...

You're right, something like a Bebi anchor/cockpit combo light hung from the topping lift or backstay, is the way to go in a crowded anchorage...

BTW, anyone for whom an LED light fitted to something like an Aqua Signal masthead fixture "blends in with the stars", really needs to have their vision checked... (grin)


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

How many of you fly a day anchor signal. In all my years cruising from Duluth MN through the Bahamas I have ssen only two and one of them was mine. Or how about a day steaming signal ?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

At anchorage we have an LED masthead light as well as a solar light attached to the davits and one in the cockpit.

Dave


----------



## IslanderGuy (Apr 26, 2008)

> Nit picking it may be, but that's what lawyers get paid to do. Jackdale recently posted a judge's ruling on a containership vs sailboat collision at sea case. It is a L-O-N-G but very informative read about what goes into a case where one boat hits another and insurance companies are fighting it out for the money. BTW, this was about a USD$150,000 case, so not big by any means.
> 
> Link Here:FindACase™ | GRANHOLM v. THE VESSEL TFL EXPRESS


Thanks MedSailor, I actually read it all, even though it is a bit hard to get through, but still fascinating. (OK, I skipped some of the damages evaluations  )


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

boatpoker said:


> How many of you fly a day anchor signal. In all my years cruising from Duluth MN through the Bahamas I have ssen only two and one of them was mine. Or how about a day steaming signal ?


I actually have an "anchor ball" (it came with the boat). And I have used it a few times; usually in areas where there might otherwise be some confusion. However, I haven't seen many other boats displaying such a signal.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Last time I raised a day shape everyone who went by wanted to know what it was, been dusty since.. Doh'... Hell I don't even see the commercial ships use them.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SlowButSteady said:


> I actually have an "anchor ball" (it came with the boat). And I have used it a few times; usually in areas where there might otherwise be some confusion. However, I haven't seen many other boats displaying such a signal.


I'd always wanted one of those and yay team the new girl came with one. Never actually used it in anger to be honest, though I've run it up for the heck of it. From memory I have never seen one deployed on a recreational vessel.

I guess if I was anchored in anything other than out of way inlets then I would use the thing.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I use an anchor ball, but probably for an entirely different reason. It's a float connected to 30 feet of line that allows me to pull the anchor out of a snag backwards. Also, in a congested area, it tells everyone else where my anchor is sitting. Just saves a bit of grief.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

boatpoker said:


> How many of you fly a day anchor signal. In all my years cruising from Duluth MN through the Bahamas I have ssen only two and one of them was mine. Or how about a day steaming signal ?


HA! I fly my anchor ball EVERY time I anchor! I have no idea why, but for some reason I take deep deep joy in being the only one who hoists a black ball in the rigging. It makes me feel oh-so-salty. It is, as Maine_Sail found, quite the conversation starter as well. I feel oh-so-smug as well as I (a young person) explain to the grey-bearded questioner what it is and how it is required etc etc.

As it turns out though, I was not as salty as I thought. I have spent the last 10 years smugly telling people what "that thing" is in the rigging, or answering the question "why are you hoisting a radar reflector" but I was actually doing it all wrong. I routinely used my mainsail halyard to hoist it as it also kept the halyard from banging on the mast at night but I recently found out that a black ball in the forward rigging is the rule. Oops, not as salty as I thought. 

I've also caught myself underway, 2 hours into motoring, with the darned thing up as well. On more than one occasion I might add. Now I hoist it in the forward rigging and clip the lower portion to my anchor chain just forward of the windlass. No chance I can get underway with it still clipped there! I have to idiot-proof things on my boat you know....

Mine is an inflatable anchor ball with cord at both ends for a hoisting line and for a downhaul. Since it's inflatable it take up no space and I found it at a swap meet, but I can't say I've actually seen one for sale anywhere here in the USA. One thing you could do is take a small (or large) ball fender, paint it black, and then you'd have a dual purpose item. When you're anchored, your hoisted fender is your day signal, when you're docking it's your fender.

MedSailor


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

travlineasy said:


> I use an anchor ball, but probably for an entirely different reason. It's a float connected to 30 feet of line that allows me to pull the anchor out of a snag backwards. Also, in a congested area, it tells everyone else where my anchor is sitting. Just saves a bit of grief.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Gary - up here in the PNW, anchor floats / trip lines are frowned upon as they restrict the amount of space in anchorage. They actually will cause grief.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

jackdale said:


> Gary - up here in the PNW, anchor floats / trip lines are frowned upon as they restrict the amount of space in anchorage. They actually will cause grief.


I'm also hesitant to use an anchor float because I heard of a sailor (from his blog) who was in Mexico and always used an anchor float. One windless day his boat swung around, the line or float got caught up in his rudder or swim ladder and pulled his anchor free. He was adrift in less than 5 knots of wind!

I'll use them if I really suspect a foul bottom, but then again, I don't make a habit of dropping said hook if I feel the bottom is likely to be foul.

MedSailor


----------



## jimjazzdad (Jul 15, 2008)

This, hung 10' above the deck in the fore triangle, has served me well as it has the Hiscocks, the Smeetons and the Pardys (not that I am in their league). Elegantly simple, uses no battery power whatsoever. Probably meets COLREGS, as long as you don't skimp and turn down the wick too low.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Maine Sail said:


> Last time I raised a day shape everyone who went by wanted to know what it was, been dusty since.. Doh'... Hell I don't even see the commercial ships use them.


FWIW in Boston, the commercial vessels at anchor always display the day shape, as do most yachts with professional captains. I have yet to see an inverted cone in action though...


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

jackdale said:


> Gary - up here in the PNW, anchor floats / trip lines are frowned upon as they restrict the amount of space in anchorage. They actually will cause grief.


Bingo.. Just like the guy in a Sea Ray who four weeks ago motored into a very small anchorage, as the last boat in, and decided to bow and stern anchor.

My wife an I watched no less than FIVE boaters, both power and sail, go over and asked him politely to remove his stern anchor, he still refused stating his "buddy", clearly the local Sea Ray dock expert, told him that "When at Jewell Island you MUST use a stern anchor."..uke

The guy in a large sailboat slowly let our more and more scope until he was almost on top of the Sea Ray, it was a classic and rather stealthy move, and the guy FINALLY left. All he needed to do was lose the stern anchor, so he would swing with EVERYONE else, 15-18 other boats bow anchored, and who were already there well before him.

Local anchoring etiquette always rules the day. In Maine that usually does not include bow/stern anchoring (with but a couple of exceptions), trip line balls or GENERATORS. But I digress....


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

As far as Anchor lights go I thought the min requirement was an all round white visible for 2 miles for less than 12 meters and 3 miles for less than 20 Meters but more than 12.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

SimonV said:


> As far as Anchor lights go I thought the min requirement was an all round white visible for 2 miles for less than 12 meters and 3 miles for less than 20 Meters but more than 12.


Rule 22 says 3 miles for 50 m and up, 2 miles for all others.



> Rule 22 - Visibility of Lights
> 
> The lights prescribed in these Rules shall have an intensity as specified in [Section 8] of Annex I to these [Regulations | Rules] so as to be visible at the following minimum ranges:
> 
> ...


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

MedSailor said:


> There are no requirements that I am aware of that any lights need to be USCG approved. There ARE laws that say American vessels in american water need a certain number of USCG approved PFDs for example but no rules about needing certification of lights.


Actually it is part of the US Code of Federal Regulations that all new boats be properly fitted with USCG or ABYC approved nav lights. This federal law has been in effect since the 80's I believe. Altering a vessel built to these standards, meaning any vessel that left the factory with UCG approved nav lights, may look bad in a court case in the event of an accident and the burdon of proof would be on you to prove the nav lights met the CFR definitions for horizontal, vertical, color and distance..



MedSailor said:


> COLREGS state the visibility requirements. But what does that mean? Visible to someone with 20/20, what about cataracts that make it hard to see at night? The USCG has created some standards whereby they feel that a light will meet the COLREGS visibility requirement if new, properly installed and operated.


This specifics are very well detailed in the CFR..

*From 33 CFR 84:*

*Colors*

� 84.13 Color specification of lights
(a) The chromaticity of all navigation lights shall conform to the following standards, which lie within the boundaries of the area of the diagram specified for each color by the International Commission on Illumination (CIE), in the "Colors of Light Signals", which is incorporated by reference. It is Publication CIE No. 2.2. (TC-1.6), 1975, and is available from the Illumination Engineering Society, 345 East 47th Street, New York, NY 10017. It is also available for inspection at the Office of the Federal Register, Room 8401, 1100 L Street N.W., Washington, D.C. 20408. This incorporation by reference was approved by the Director of the Federal Register.
(b) The boundaries of the area for each color are given by indicating the corner coordinates, which are as follows:
(1) White:
x 0.525 0.525 0.452 0.310 0.310 0.443
y 0.382 0.440 0.440 0.348 0.283 0.382
(2) Green:
x 0.028 0.009 0.300 0.203
y 0.385 0.723 0.511 0.356
(3) Red:
x 0.680 0.660 0.735 0.721
y 0.320 0.320 0.265 0.259
(4) Yellow:
x 0.612 0.618 0.575 0.575
y 0.382 0.382 0.425 0.406

*Intensity*

� 84.15 Intensity of lights
(a) The minimum luminous intensity of lights shall be calculated by using the formula:
l = 3.43 x 106 x T x D2 x K-D
where:
I is luminous intensity in candelas under service conditions, T is threshold factor 2 x 10-7 lux, D is range of visibility (luminous range) of the light in nautical miles, K is atmospheric transmissivity. For prescribed lights the value of K shall be 0.8, corresponding to a meteorological visibility of approximately 13 nautical miles.
(b) A selection of figures derived from the formula is given in Table 84.15(b).
Table 84.15(b)
Range of visibility (luminous Minimum
range) of light in nautical luminous intensity of light
miles in candelas tor K = 0.8
D I
1 0.9
2 4.3
3 12
4 27
5 52
6 94

*Horizontal Sectors*

� 84.17 Horizontal sectors
(a) 
(1) In the forward direction, sidelights as fitted on the vessel shall show the minimum required intensities. The intensities shall decrease to reach practical cut-off between 1 and 3 degrees outside the prescribed sectors.
(2) For sternlights and masthead lights and at 22.5 degrees abaft the beam for sidelights, the minimum required intensities shall be maintained over the arc of the horizon up to 5 degrees within the limits of the sectors prescribed in Rule 21. From 5 degrees within the prescribed sectors the intensity may decrease by 50 percent up to the prescribed limits; it shall decrease steadily to reach practical cutoff at not more than 5 degrees outside the prescribed sectors. (b) All-round lights shall be so located as not to be obscured by masts, topmasts or structures within angular sectors of more than 6 degrees, except anchor lights prescribed in Rule 30, which need not be placed at an impracticable height above the hull, and the all-round white light described in Rule 23(d), which may not be obscured at all. (c) If it is impracticable to comply with paragraph (b) of this section by exhibiting only one all-round light, two all-round lights shall be used suitably positioned or screened to appear, as far as practicable, as one light at a minimum distance of one nautical mile.

NOTE to paragraph (c): Two unscreened all-round lights that are 1.28 meters appart or less will appear as one light to the naked eye at a distance of one nautical mile.

*Vertical Sectors*

� 84.19 Vertical sectors
(a) The vertical sectors of electric lights as fitted, with the exception of lights on sailing vessels underway and on unmanned barges, shall ensure that:
(1) At least the required minimum intensity is maintained at all angles from 5 degrees above to 5 degrees below the horizontal;
(2) At least 60 percent of the required minimum intensity is maintained from 7.5 degrees above to 7.5 degrees below the horizontal.
(b) In the case of sailing vessels underway the vertical sectors of electric lights as fitted shall ensure that:
(1) At least the required minimum intensity is maintained at all angles from 5 degrees above to 5 degrees below the horizontal;
(2) At least 50 percent of the required minimum intensity is maintained from 25 degrees above to 25 degrees below the horizontal.
(c) In the case of unmanned barges the minimum required intensity of electric lights as fitted shall be maintained on the horizontal.
(d) In the case of lights other than electric lights these specifications shall be met as closely as possible.

Something tells me that a solar garden light, with the intensity of a fire fly, is not going to cut it in a court of law should the need arise to defend yourself....

I sat through two days of this type of testimony during the trial of the defendant who killed my friends father on a lake in NH. It was literally two days of forensic nav light testimony, only these were certified nav lights, and yes that was brought up, and the bulbs were examined by a forensics expert to determine if the bulb was on at time of impact. The case would have been made much easier if Kim's dad had simply installed aftermarket LED's as it would have given the lawyers food for fodder and the guy probably would have gotten off lighter than he already did.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

I + all those who suggest a regulation LED anchor light. This takes care of the OP's concern, battery usage, and keeps you legal and safe. I went with the Hella 360 Naviled anchor light a couple of years ago--it cost $100. Yeah, you have to go up the mast to install, but you won't have to keep going up the mast to replace bulbs.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Maine Sail said:


> This specifics are very well detailed in the CFR..
> 
> *From 33 CFR 84:*
> 
> ...


OK I'm a believer. I currently don't support the use of (or use myself) a solar light as my only anchor light. When it comes time to change my masthead tri-color light I was planning on just using an aftermarket LED in my old housing, but after your experience with sitting through the trial, I might spring for a new (USCG) unit.

Since my masthead tricolor will primarily be used when offshore I do plan to buy a light that is designed for bigger vessels. Now that LED makes the amps cheap, you might as well go bright and have a better chance to be seen!

MedSailor


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

The best anchor light you can buy! Hang it in the fore triangle. You will not believe how bright it is.

The light is the little pvc cap, I put a length of pvc pipe on it to protect the tiny wires. I prefer a light a few feet off the deck. Masthead lights are difficult to see when entering an anchorage at night. Nobody looks up that high, also the led ones look like stars.
http://www.bebi-electronics.com/owl.html


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

here in mexico if you are hit by something in darkness and you have no light to light your boat, then you go to jail until you are proven to be at fault, and you will so be. must have light of some kind to light you up a lil so isn t a problem. 
btw--i have seen many yotties displaying blue lighting for cockpits here--DONT DO THAT!!!! blue lights here means WHORE HOUSE.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

MedSailor said:


> ...When it comes time to change my masthead tri-color light I was planning on just using an aftermarket LED in my old housing...


This could be a very, very bad idea for specific technical reasons. DO NOT EVER PUT A WHITE LED INSIDE AN INCANDESCENT RED/GREEN NAV LIGHT FIXTURE.

The old-fashioned incandescent lights (which includes halogen lights) emit a very broad spectrum of colors, and it's the blend of that spectrum that makes them appear white. You stick a USCG approved red or green filter in front of it, and it looks the right shade of red or green, because the other colors get blocked out by the filter. It's cheap and simple, but wastes a lot of electricity because most of the energy in an incandescent light goes to create heat, and only a small fraction of the white light gets through the red/green filters.

LEDs, on the other hand, emit light at very specific frequencies. A white LED emits on just a few frequencies that, when blended together, look approximately white (though often with a bluish shade). If you stick a red or green filter in front of this, it will be VERY DIM, and usually the wrong color vs. COLREG specs. This happens because the frequencies that the white LED emits do not align well with the frequencies that red/green filters allow to pass through.

That's why, when going to LEDs for red/green nav lights, you must get lights that were designed to emit the appropriate red/green color, and probably use them with a clear filter to the minimize intensity loss. Bottom line, you need to buy a whole new fixture where the filters were designed to work with the LEDs.

I'm still not sure whether USCG has approved any LEDs for nav use (check that out for yourself), so that could be a real liability issue if you are in an accident. But some suppliers are selling well-designed LED nav lights that do a good job, but they're not cheap. I'll leave it up to others whether to consider these lights.

But if you're thinking of putting a white LED inside your existing red/green incandescent light fixture, DON'T DO IT.

I've spent my career working with pigmented systems for paints and inks, so I know a lot about light, color, and CIELAB color space. Trust me on this advice.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

TakeFive said:


> This could be a very, very bad idea for specific technical reasons. DO NOT EVER PUT A WHITE LED INSIDE AN INCANDESCENT RED/GREEN NAV LIGHT FIXTURE.
> ...


It used to be true the the only "white" LEDs you could get were "cool white", with their output skewed toward the blue end of the spectrum. The problem was that the "green" sector looked too blue (sometimes very blue). Nowadays, you can get "warm white" LED arrays that more closely match the output spectrum of an incandescent bulb. "Warm white" has more yellow in it, so the green sectors of nav lights actually look green. However, if your fixture has the type of bulb that only works in one orientation (i.e., it cant spin without coming out of the socket), you can also get LED arrays that have individual red/green/white LEDs in the appropriate sectors. These should be more efficient, since the colored sectors filter out most of the light other than red or green. In other words, a white light source transmitting through a red lens has most of the non-red light filtered by the lens to make it look red (likewise for green). But, a red LED emits mostly red light, so little is filtered (and wasted). Likewise for green. If you have a fixture with a bulb that can't be oriented only one way, you can just get a "warm white" LED array and the filtered colors should be fine.

Here's an example (there are others) of an array with the different LEDs in the appropriate sectors:


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

SlowButSteady said:


> It used to be true the the only "white" LEDs you could get were "cool white", with their output skewed toward the blue end of the spectrum. The problem was that the "green" sector looked too blue (sometimes very blue). Nowadays, you can get "warm white" LED arrays that more closely match the output spectrum of an incandescent bulb. "Warm white" has more yellow in it, so the green sectors of nav lights actually look green. However, if your fixture has the type of bulb that only works in one orientation (i.e., it cant spin without coming out of the socket), you can also get LED arrays that have individual red/green/white LEDs in the appropriate sectors. These should be more efficient, since the colored sectors filter out most of the light other than red or green. In other words, a white light source transmitting through a red lens has most of the non-red light filtered by the lens to make it look red (likewise for green). But, a red LED emits mostly red light, so little is filtered (and wasted). Likewise for green. If you have a fixture with a bulb that can't be oriented only one way, you can just get a "warm white" LED array and the filtered colors should be fine.
> 
> Here's an example (there are others) of an array with the different LEDs in the appropriate sectors:


Yeah, those dedicated bi-color and tri-color LEDs in combination with red and green lenses make for a very nice setup... I use them with an Aqua Signal 40 bi-color bow light, and a tri-color at the masthead, and the colors are brilliant and much more vibrant than they ever were with a white incandescent, and I think the delineation between the colored sectors is a bit sharper, as well...

I know the caution against LEDs with colored lenses is a sensible one, but I switched to LEDs years ago, before colored or warmer lights became available, and I was hard pressed to notice any real degradation in the quality of the light cast thru the Aqua Signal lenses...

One other tip I'd recommend, particularly with bow, steaming, and stern light fixtures like the Aqua Signal... If you line the inside of the "back" side of the fixture - i.e., behind the light - with a reflective/mirrored tape, I think you'll find you gain a noticeable increase in brightness/intensity...

The latest generation of LEDs represent some wonderful technology for sailors, a real leap forward, I'm amazed anyone is still using incandescents... (With the possible exception of running lights that are only likely to be used when under power, that is)


----------



## waterwks4me (Jan 16, 2010)

I have to agree with Gary that many masthead LED anchor lights look very similar to a star. I especially noticed this the last time down in the BVI. For me at the helm, coming into an anchorage after dark it was much easier to work through the anchorage seeing anchor lights on the fore triangle or boats lit up like a christmas tree instead of peering around the bimini top looking upward. I know it may not totally meet regulations but ahelluva lot easier on the captain to see where the boats are. Just my 2 cents. I personally use a masthead and a light at the fore triangle but also have a couple of solar lights in the cockpit.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

More is better.

We use the Davis anchor light mounted about 8' above the water. It is not LED but it draws VERY little. Sometimes we also use the masthead anchor light.
We also have solar garden lights at the bow, stern, plus port & starboard; all at toe rail level. I think having one at the bow is especially important because of the morons who cut close to the bow.
When underway at night, we store the LEDs away.


----------



## jimjazzdad (Jul 15, 2008)

waterwks4me said:


> I have to agree with Gary that many masthead LED anchor lights look very similar to a star. I especially noticed this the last time down in the BVI. For me at the helm, coming into an anchorage after dark it was much easier to work through the anchorage seeing anchor lights on the fore triangle or boats lit up like a christmas tree instead of peering around the bimini top looking upward. I know it may not totally meet regulations but ahelluva lot easier on the captain to see where the boats are. Just my 2 cents. I personally use a masthead and a light at the fore triangle but also have a couple of solar lights in the cockpit.


COLREGS do not stipulate that an anchor light must be on the top of the mast. An all-round white light in the fore triangle that is visble at the prescribed distance for your hull length is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

jimjazzdad said:


> COLREGS do not stipulate that an anchor light must be on the top of the mast. An all-round white light in the fore triangle that is visble at the prescribed distance for your hull length is perfectly acceptable.


I do not believe this complies with COLREGS. The "all-round white light" must be visible over 360 degrees:


> Rule 21 Definitions: (e) "All-round light" means a light showing an unbroken light over an arc of the horizon of 360 degrees.


That is why the anchor light is always elevated to the highest point on any boat. (Masthead on a sailing vessel, transom pole on runabouts, top of highest point of cabin on motor yachts, etc.). Putting the light any lower causes part of the 360 degree arc to be "broken" by the vessel itself. Mounting a light in the foretriangle of a sailboat causes it to be shadowed by a furled sail and/or the mast itself, creating blind spots for vessels approaching from certain directions.

Fortunately, COREGS also allow additional lighting to illuminate your decks and thus make your vessel more visible. In fact, they require this for vessels longer than 100 meters.

So in order to be compliant with COLREGS on a sailboat, you should illuminate a light at the masthead. If you are concerned that this light is not visible enough in close confines of a protected cove, you should supplement that light with additional lights.


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

TakeFive said:


> I do not believe this complies with COLREGS. The "all-round white light" must to be visible over 360 degrees:
> 
> That is why the anchor light is always elevated to the highest point on any boat.


Actually it has to do with COLREGS. Rule 21 defines "masthead light" which, wow, has to be on the masthead. Note that rule 30 (anchor lights) specifically says "a vessel of less than 50 meters may exhibit an all-round white light where it may be best seen instead of the lights prescribed in paragraph (a) of this rule." Note that there is no requirement that this light be on the mast nor in the fore-triangle.

To your point consider all of the other "all around" lights: red over white: fishing at night, red over green: sailing machine; red over red: captain is dead. Every ship I have ever seen has these lights in a row mounted on a mast. So the mast obscures at least some small part of the direct light. But usually the light lenses are big enough, and the diffusion is effective enough to give the impression of an "all around" light.

Switching topics slightly, I have noticed that ships carrying hazardous cargo tend not to have deck lights. All I usually see is the bow and main all around lights and the side lights (red and green.) Since most cargo ships are pretty well lit up I have been surprised more than once in a narrow channel of a big a&(*&( thing looming up along side me only to look up high in the air to see their lights.

While I am on it, Note that rule 21 does not define a "bow light" but rather "side lights." The option to combine them into a single light on the bow is an option for smaller vessels (less than 20 meters.) When I first started open ocean sailing I was confused because I expected the red and green lights to be on the bow. On most ships they are on the stern, up high on the side of the "house." There is a whole lot of ship in front of those lights (lol.)

Have we finally killed this thread?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

TakeFive said:


> I do not believe this complies with COLREGS. The "all-round white light" must be visible over 360 degrees:


Yes the "ALL ROUND" light, as in the actual FIXTURE, must be a 360 degree light.



TakeFive said:


> That is why the anchor light is always elevated to the highest point on any boat. (Masthead on a sailing vessel, transom pole on runabouts, top of highest point of cabin on motor yachts, etc.). Putting the light any lower causes part of the 360 degree arc to be "broken" by the vessel itself. Mounting a light in the foretriangle of a sailboat causes it to be shadowed by a furled sail and/or the mast itself, creating blind spots for vessels approaching from certain directions.


This is where it goes wrong. The definition of the FIXTURE is not applicable to the APPLICATION of the fixture.

For more details you need to dig deeper into the COLREGS. In the annex info you will find the *CFR references*:

*"(b) All-round lights shall be so located as not to be obscured by masts, topmasts or structures within angular sectors of more than 6 degrees, except anchor lights prescribed in Rule 30, which need not be placed at an impracticable height above the hull, and the all-round white light described in Rule 23(d), which may not be obscured at all."*



TakeFive said:


> So in order to be compliant with COLREGS on a sailboat, you should illuminate a light at the masthead.


This is untrue. An all round need not be placed at a mast head and there is no requirement for it on the boats we are discussing.



TakeFive said:


> If you are concerned that this light is not visible enough in close confines of a protected cove, you should supplement that light with additional lights.


You can do that or just move your main all round light to where it "can best be seen"...


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks, I stand corrected. I should have phrased my prior post as a question rather than a statement, since I was interested in hearing more experienced opinions like yours, knowing that my own opinion was a based on minimal experience.

So let me ask one more question: Why do US sailboat manufacturers bother to mount the anchor light at the masthead, since it's such a bad location for it, and not required by the USCG to be located there? I'm not looking to challenge any of your statements, because I'm sure you're right, but it just puzzles me why they don't come up with some alternative that works better.

And yet another question: Does someone out there make a 2nm rated light fixture that's acceptable for hanging in the foretriangle? It sounds like I ought to pick one up, but don't recall seeing anything specifically designed for this. It would seem that there should be a large demand for this sort of thing - basically, every cruising sailboat out there.


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

TakeFive said:


> So let me ask one more question: Why do US sailboat manufacturers bother to mount the anchor light at the masthead, since it's such a bad location for it, and not required by the USCG to be located there? I'm not looking to challenge any of your statements, because I'm sure you're right, but it just puzzles me why they don't come up with some alternative that works better.


I can think of a couple of reasons:
1) It is out of the way. Just about anything that sticks up on a sailboat will eventually be ripped off by a line. Putting it up on the mast gets it into a safer location.
2) Many of us who go offshore use a tricolor to be better seen. This is, by definition, mounted on top of the mast. Integrating the anchor light and the tricolor makes for a nice installation.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

my schooner friends use a kerosene lamp, dedicated anchor light with fresnel lens, in the fore triangle. is the best place for a schooner to place an anchor light--traditional and practical. i have both dedicated kerosene anchor light with fresnel lens and some cockpit lighting leds. works better than the cant see them masthead lights.

my nav lights are 10 ft above level of water and in my shrouds. easily seen and recognized. is a traditional location for nav lights, as opposed to bow lights, which are generally unseen/more difficult to identify.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

svzephyr44 said:


> > Originally Posted by TakeFive
> > So let me ask one more question: Why do US sailboat manufacturers bother to mount the anchor light at the masthead, since it's such a bad location for it, and not required by the USCG to be located there? I'm not looking to challenge any of your statements, because I'm sure you're right, but it just puzzles me why they don't come up with some alternative that works better.
> 
> 
> ...


A couple more, why the masthead is the single best overall location...

A light at the masthead, because of its elevation, will often be separated from background lights ashore, especially in low lying coastal areas...

Particularly in more remote areas, I believe that maximizing the height of an anchor light can lead to enhanced safety... The boat will be visible from a greater distance, sometimes over intervening landforms that might obscure a deck-level light. One can imagine a myriad of circumstances, from a medical emergency, to not making it back to the mother ship in the tender before nightfall, where it could prove vital to either be seen by someone else, or to be able to see another anchored vessel, from the maximum distance possible... Picture yourself forced to find your way to a boat in darkness in an area like the one below, wouldn't you rather be looking for a light at the masthead, than for one at deck level?










Obviously, in more crowded anchorages, or those likely to be subject to the passage of traffic after dark, _supplementing_ or replacing a masthead light with a secondary closer to deck level is the best way to go... But anyone really going places should definitely have a light at the masthead, IMHO...

And, again, for those who are having difficulty distinguishing masthead lights from freakin' _STARS_, might I politely suggest perhaps the time has come for you to refrain from sailing after dark? (grin)


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

JonEisberg said:


> And, again, for those who are having difficulty distinguishing masthead lights from freakin' _STARS_, might I politely suggest perhaps the time has come for you to refrain from sailing after dark? (grin)


I would suggest that this "trend" has been caused by owners using nav lights that do not meet the COLREGS performance criteria. I myself have seen these "stars" and it gets really annoying when someone has molested a perfectly good 2nm or 3nm nav light with a MUCH dimmer and much more blue light. It can be dangerous because it throws your depth perception, of where the boat is, way off.

All Round lights such as the Davis products, WHICH ARE NOT USCG APPROVED, also fall into this category.

I can guarantee no-one has ever mistaken our mast head anchor light as a star as it is almost always the brightest anchor light we see. We also have one mounted to the radar pole and depending upon where we are we use one or the other, or both.


----------



## waterwks4me (Jan 16, 2010)

JonEisberg, as to your comment concerning those that have for a brief moment of time couldn't quite distinguish a dim light to a masthead anchor light from a distance should refrain from sailing at night, was quite harsh even with your (grin) tacked on at the end. I guess you took it to read that we can't distinguish the difference until we run smack into the so called starship. Of course all of this could have been avoided if the boat had another light visible other than the quasi star at the top of his mast. (grin) By the way love the picture of the yacht alone at anchor.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

practicality speaking here---in these anchorages we find the need for lower than masthead lighting comes from not the sailing boats anchoring and entering a harbor, but for those pangas that sped thru anchorages--these souls do NOT look UP for lighting. hence, cockpit lights--do not use blue, s blue connotes whorehouses in mexico-- but of white whatever stays on all night. go ahead and use the masthead light if you wish, but do supplement with GOOD bunch of closer to the deck lighting so these pangas donot hit your boat.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

waterwks4me said:


> JonEisberg, as to your comment concerning those that have for a brief moment of time couldn't quite distinguish a dim light to a masthead anchor light from a distance should refrain from sailing at night, was quite harsh even with your (grin) tacked on at the end. I guess you took it to read that we can't distinguish the difference until we run smack into the so called starship. Of course all of this could have been avoided if the boat had another light visible other than the quasi star at the top of his mast. (grin) By the way love the picture of the yacht alone at anchor.


Nah, wasn't meant to be harsh, perhaps it's just me... (grin)

I've sailed in a few spots with minimal light pollution, and where the stars shine brightly pretty low to the horizon, but the chances of mistaking a typical anchor light with one at a distance seem a bit low, to me... I've spent nights in Elizabeth Harbor in Georgetown, Exumas, for example, in the midst of 350+ other boats, and I think it was still pretty easy to distinguish most of them from the stars... At least, not before the combination of rum drinks and sea stories being swapped really started to add up...

As Maine Sail suggests, it's possible if someone is showing a tiny, dim light, I suppose... One thing you mentioned jumps out at me, however - the fact that you were struggling a bit to look out and around from beneath a cockpit bimini at the time... I absolutely HATE having to deal with that sort of impediment to visibility at night, and can certainly understand that when poking your head out from underneath intermittently, such confusion about lights can exist...

Of course, favoring uncrowded anchorages, or holes that can accomodate only one boat, problem solved... (grin)


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

zeehag said:


> practicality speaking here---in these anchorages we find the need for lower than masthead lighting comes from not the sailing boats anchoring and entering a harbor, but for those pangas that sped thru anchorages--these souls do NOT look UP for lighting. hence, cockpit lights--do not use blue, s blue connotes whorehouses in mexico-- but of white whatever stays on all night. go ahead and use the masthead light if you wish, but do supplement with GOOD bunch of closer to the deck lighting so these pangas donot hit your boat.


It happened in Belize about a 1/2 mile out in front of the city back in '90, A whloe family zooming in a panga ran in to my aqquaintance's large power boat anchored out. a few of them died and the guy driving said the anchor light blended in with the stars. I've seen the effect a million times looking out over Key West Harbour at night, and if not the stars, they blend in with city light's. Best to have a low light that illuminates the deck or bimini a bit. Like Zeehag say's, it's not so much cruisers and your self but panga's and yahoo's zooming around. The dudes driving around panga's down in Honduras are amongst the worst boat handlers I've ever seen any where.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

svzephyr44 said:


> Actually it has to do with COLREGS. Rule 21 defines "masthead light" which, wow, has to be on the masthead. ...


Actually, NO. This is the definition:
"(a) "Masthead light" means a white light placed over the fore and aft centerline of the vessel showing an unbroken light over an arc of the horizon of 225 degrees and so fixed as to show the light from right ahead to 22.5 degrees abaft the beam on either side of the vessel." No mention of height.

On every sailboat that I have seen, this light is located halfway up the front of the mast. That is why I advise calling this light as the "steaming light" so as to not confuse the typical boater who thinks that the light at the top of the mast, is the masthead light, which it is not, the light at the top of the mast is the anchor light.


----------



## tspooner (Jun 18, 2011)

We use a photocell light similiar to the "Guest" as jackdale describes. It came with the boat and already had a tail line attached to the bottom bail. As a newbie to the boat, the first time I hoisted it my attention was focused on it's altitude in relation to the top of the mast and didn't notice that the tail line was now out of reach! It spent the next 3 nights thumping and twisting around the mast and needless to say it held the main halyard hostage until we got back to port, fetched a ladder and untangled the sorry mess. It does work well though and by tying the tail line off on a cabin handrail it no longer bangs the mast or tangles itself in the shrouds.


----------



## exkma367 (Oct 1, 2008)

Do not neglect your masthead light. That said, while cruising we used various cheap solar led lights down low. They did not last long at first with salt water finding a way into the works. We eventually ended up putting them into clear plastic screw top containers. If I remember right we used empty peanut butter jars. They recharged just fine and were corrosion free for months. When we were really worried about night time traffic we also hung a bright 12v led bulb mounted in a caged industrial light fixture from the boom. The fixture plugged into a 12v outlet in the cockpit.


----------



## jimjazzdad (Jul 15, 2008)

JonEisberg said:


> Nah, wasn't meant to be harsh, perhaps it's just me... (grin)


OK Jon, when is your large format, glossy coffee table book "1000 of My Favorite Anchorages" going to be available? (Christmas is coming and I am putting it on my shopping list!)


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

My boat came with no masthead light (broke off) no idea where it went, but the wires are still there so I am glad this thread came up, I want low amp draw and preferably a light sensing diode to turn it off when I am sleeping it off haha.

In the mean time my buddy and I made an anchor light, bought one with no pedstal 50' electric wire from hardware store like you would make a really cheap extension cord from and cig lighter plug. Total cost was something like $15. Hooked some wire to the light and raise it up the halyard at night, works great. Once I get my masthead fixed this leaves a spare incase it breaks or if I need a job light or a million other things you could come up with.

Just for lighting and to conserve battery we got a couple cheapo walmart solar lawn lights and they worked for 3 or 4 years until they were all stepped on or swept overboard because no one put them away. You couldn't see them from far off, but they lit the deck level. We didn't rely on them they were just a nice addition so cheap was good.


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

*lights*

the more the better- just like the four I have blinking on my bicycle @ night 
-JD


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: lights*



floridajaxsailor said:


> the more the better- just like the four I have blinking on my bicycle @ night
> -JD


Do not put blinking lights on a boat at anchor. They are distress signal.


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

This is what I use, and it meets all the requirements, plus the photo-diode comes in real handy at times.

LED All Around White Anchor Light led navigation lights [LXA] - $249.00 : MISEA Group!, Marine Safety Energy Affiliates

Dick


----------

